# No coat 325 or 450?



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

What do you guys mostly use?


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

325, unless I've got big gaps in the corner or want it to straighten things out easier if needed


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I typically use Ultraflex 325 for any vertical 135 degree angle 9' high or less. I use Ultraflex 450 for any vertical 135 degree angle over 9' high and most any horizontal 135 degree angles.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I typically use 325 for all my inside 135's and 450 for outside 135's.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

levelline PRO is what we use or everything. 3.75" wide and made by the same people. And it is way cheaper and comes in 250' rolls.


----------

